
Ask HN: Share Lobster Invite? - rmatyszewski
anyone could pass me a lobster invite at robert@graphqleditor.com?<p>Thanks
======
12hf2
if I may ask, what is Lobster ?

~~~
ChrisGranger
It's a site similar to HN: [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

